# Θηλυκά σε -ώ



## anef (Jun 23, 2009)

Συνήθως τα συζητάμε αυτά τα ουσιαστικά για την προβληματική γενική τους. Τώρα όμως θέλω τα φώτα σας για την ονομαστική που βλέπω να σχηματίζουν σε -ως τουλάχιστον δύο από αυτά, τα κοινά _ηχώ _και _πειθώ_. Βρίσκω αρκετά ευρήματα ακόμα και σε 'έγκυρους' ιστότοπους (π.χ. για το _πειθώς _στις εφημερίδες Ελευθεροτυπία και Ριζοσπάστης, σε οπισθόφυλλο βιβλίου κλπ.). 

Ένα ενδιαφέρον στοιχείο που όμως δεν μπορώ να το αξιολογήσω βρίσκεται εδώ. Στη μάχη μεταξύ καθαρευουσιάνων και δημοτικιστών στην Κύπρο δύο επιστολογράφοι γράφουν σκωπτικά γράμματα για να διακωμωδήσουν τις απόψεις της άλλης πλευράς. Ο καθαρευουσιάνος λοιπόν επιστολογράφος γράφει στη 'μαλλιαρή' (αρχές 20ου αι. αν καταλαβαίνω καλά) και αποκαλεί την εφημερίδα 'Ηχώ' 'η Ηχώς'. Δεν ξέρω όμως αν αυτό είναι ενδεικτικό για κάτι ή τυχαίο. 

Γενικά δε βρίσκω σχόλια ούτε στην κλασική γραμματική Τριανταφυλλίδη, ούτε στη γραμματική των Holton, Mackridge & Philippaki, ούτε στο ΛΚΝ. Το μόνο άλλο ουσιαστικό αυτής της κατηγορίας που βρίσκω σε -ως είναι η _Κως_. Αν έχει ξανασυζητηθεί το θέμα, παρακαλώ σας να με παραπέμψετε γιατί δεν μπόρεσα να το βρω


----------



## Zazula (Jun 23, 2009)

http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=2742


----------



## anef (Jun 23, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ Zazula, αν θέλετε μετακινήστε το ποστ μου εκεί γιατί θα με ενδιέφερε να ξέρω αν θα διορθώνατε ή όχι αυτούς τους τύπους στην ονομαστική.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 23, 2009)

Εγώ πάντως θα διόρθωνα την ονομαστική _πειθώς_ σε _πειθώ_, εκτός κι αν επρόκειτο για διαλεκτική χρήση.


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2009)

Προφανώς θα διόρθωνα κάθε διαφορετική _πειθώ_ και _ηχώ_ (και _φειδώ_), για τον πολύ απλό λόγο ότι δεν είναι τίποτα ξένο στη δημοτική, με τόσα γυναικεία ονόματα σε —ώ: _Αργυρώ, Γωγώ, Ηρώ_, που μια χαρά τα κλίνουμε _της Αργυρώς_, _της Γωγώς_, _της Ηρώς_ (αν εξαιρέσουμε τα αρχαιοπρεπή που έχει βάλει ο Χάρης στο στόχαστρό του, π.χ. _της Γωγούς_  ). Η συζήτηση γνωστή, αλλά αν θέλετε την ξανανοίγουμε.

Το ερώτημα είναι τι θα κάνεις τα προσηγορικά στη γενική: άλλοι προτιμούν _της ηχώς_, _της πειθώς_ και _της φειδώς_, και άλλοι μένουν στα παλιά: _της ηχούς_, _της πειθούς_ και _της φειδούς_. Το «της ηχώς» έχει καθιερωθεί (Ελύτης: «Της ηχώς το βάθος το άπατο»), τα άλλα λιγότερο.


----------



## anef (Jun 23, 2009)

Συμφωνώ, nickel, ότι καθόλου παράξενο δεν είναι το _πειθώ_, το _ηχώ _κλπ. Απλά ρώτησα γιατί όταν είδα την κατάληξη -ως (ονομαστική), μου φάνηκε παρ' όλα αυτά οικεία. Οπότε αναρωτήθηκα αν είναι επιρροή μιας πιο αρχαΐζουσας γλώσσας (π.χ. _αιδώς_) ή αν είναι κάποιος παλιότερος τύπος, ακόμα και δημοτικίζων (και λόγω των αποτελεσμάτων στο γκουγκλ -όπου δε φαίνεται να υπάρχει ευπρεπισμός- και λόγω του συνδέσμου που παρέθεσα στην αρχή).


----------



## Inachus (Jun 23, 2009)

Στα αρχαία ελληνικά η "ἠχώ", η "αἰδώς" και η "Κῶς", που αναφέρθηκαν λίγο πιο πάνω, διακρίνονται ως προς τον τρόπο κλίσης τους:

ἠχώ, ἠχοῦς, ἠχοῖ, ἠχώ, ἠχοῖ
αἰδώς, αἰδοῦς, αἰδοῖ, αἰδῶ, αἰδώς
Κῶς, Κῶ, Κῷ, Κῶν, Κῶς

Η "ἠχώ" είναι φωνηεντόληκτο (θ. ἠχ*ω*- , ἠχ*ο*- )ουσιαστικό της γ΄ κλίσης (επίσης η "Κλειώ", η "φειδώ", η "πειθώ" κ.ά.).

Η "αἰδώς" είναι σιγμόληκτο (θ. αἰδω*σ*- , αἰδο*σ*-) ουσιαστικό της γ' κλίσης (επίσης η "ἠώς"=αυγή).

Η "Κῶς" ανήκει στην αττική δεύτερη κλίση (επίσης ο "Ἄθως" , ο "ταῶς"=παγώνι κ.ά.).

Σύμφωνα με τη σχολική νεοελληνική γραμματική τα θηλυκά σε -ω κλίνονται κατά το "η Αργυρώ": η Αργυρώ, της Αργυρώς,την Αργυρώ, Αργυρώ . Με τον ίδιο τρόπο κλίνονται η "Κω" και η "ηχώ" .

Ίσως, λοιπόν, η κατάληξη σε _-ως_ φάνηκε οικεία γιατί υπάρχει και αυτή στη γλώσσα μας , έστω σε μια παλιότερη μορφή της (αρχαία, καθαρεύουσα).


----------



## anef (Jun 24, 2009)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 19, 2009)

nickel said:


> Προφανώς θα διόρθωνα κάθε διαφορετική _πειθώ_ και _ηχώ_ (και _φειδώ_), για τον πολύ απλό λόγο ότι δεν είναι τίποτα ξένο στη δημοτική, με τόσα γυναικεία ονόματα σε —ώ: _Αργυρώ, Γωγώ, Ηρώ_, που μια χαρά τα κλίνουμε _της Αργυρώς_, _της Γωγώς_, _της Ηρώς_ (αν εξαιρέσουμε τα αρχαιοπρεπή που έχει βάλει ο Χάρης στο στόχαστρό του, π.χ. _της Γωγούς_  ). Η συζήτηση γνωστή, αλλά αν θέλετε την ξανανοίγουμε.


Κι επειδή η Espresso είναι αξιοπρεπής εφημερίδα και δεν μπορεί να γράφει στη "μαλλιαρή", πάρτε και ένα "Ηρούς" για να μάθετε. Η μόνιμη απορία μου είναι αν θα καταλάβουν ποτέ πόσο γελοίοι γίνονται μ' αυτές τις σαχλαμάρες.


Edit: Επειδή δυστυχώς χάθηκε η εικόνα της "Ηρούς" από την Εσπρέσο, την αντικατέστησα με μια "Μυρτούς" που ήρθε λίγο αργότερα.


----------

